# Best Dog Training DVD/Books (Question)



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, I haven't much introduced myself. My name is Thomas Johnson, living in the Bay Area of Caifornia. I am a novice to both raising and training dogs but I do love dogs very much and am looking at such breeds as.....
German Doberman Pincher
Black Russian Terrier
Rottweiler.

Anyways I was referred to this site by a friend, and also this site.

http://leerburg.com/

http://leerburg.com/dvd.htm

Would one recommend these dvds to owning a guard dog?


Does anyone know of good books/dvds of training/owning a guard/personal protection dog?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Find a club, there has to be some in the SF Bay Area.

Do your homework on "working line" dogs. I have a BRT from show lines... Not a worker.:neutral:

Check out the Bouvier maybe, judging by the breeds you listed, a Bouv could be an option also.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

"How Dogs Learn", by Dr. Bausch and Dr. Bailey.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

William Koehler's books are always great reading!!


----------

